# Schwimmteich für 3500€



## austriacarp (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Da ich meinen Schwimmteich nun fast fertig habe möchte ich eine kleine Kostenaufstellung machen für die jenigen die glauben das ein Schwimmteich 25.000 € kostet. Ein Bekannter von mir hat für seinen Schwimmteich der ca die größe von meinen hat 27.000€ beim Gartengestalter hingeblättert. Mein Teichvolumen ist ca 50 biss 60m3 ist schwer zu schätzen aber der Aushub betrug ca 80³
*Kostenaufstellung*
Teichfolie und Flies 120m²	         1.000,00 €
Bagger	                                            210,00 €
Filter Oase Biotec 30	                            500,00 €
Drainagenschlauch 50m	            100,00 €
Teichpumpe 20.000 lt	                            190,00 €
UVC 55W	                                            190,00 €
Schlauch und Kleinmaterial	            100,00 €
Aluminium für Steg 	                            200,00 €
Lärchendielen und Unterkonstruktion       500,00 €
Kies 6m³	                                             60,00 €
Wasserpflanzen	                           100,00 €
Fertigrasen 	                             50,00 €
Skimmer und Sateliten	           150,00 €
Kleinmaterial	                           150,00 €
	                                        3.500,00 €


----------



## austriacarp (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

Wollte ein paar Bilder einstellen hat aber nicht funktioniert vielleicht klappt es ja jetzt.


----------



## austriacarp (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

Noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## axel (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

Hallo Fredl
Ist doch toll geworden Dein Schwimmteich 
Da hast Du bestimmt sehr viel selbst dran gewerkelt , stimmts ?


lg
axel


----------



## Skopp1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

Hallo,

super Sache dein Schwimmteich, und für den Preis einfach spitze

schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## MadDog (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

Hallo Fredl,
schön isser geworden dein Schwimmteich. Da sieht man mal wieder, was Eigenleistung wert ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## jensgeol (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

Hallo Fredl,

sieht ja wirklich Klasse aus Dein Teich. 
Ich habe direkt eine praktische Frage: Was hast Du denn für eine Pumpe genommen und steht sie im Wasser oder ausserhalb? Ich habe einen neuen Beitrag hier im Bereich "Schwimmteiche" zur Frage der Technik eingestellt.

Beste Grüße

Jens


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

Hi,

und für den Aushubabtransport hast Du nix bezahlt ? Oder hast Du nun einen Rodelberg im Garten.

190€ für ne 20.000er Pumpe ist auch ein sehr niedriger Preis - dein nachbar hat bestimmmt ne Profimax und die ganze Arbeitszeit kostet eben wenn manns machen lässt ... Wie lange hast Du gebraucht ?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

Hallo Teichfreund!
Ich kann bestätigen, dass ein Teich so in der Preislage kostet,
wenn man nur ein bissl selbermacht.
Es wird da einfach massiv mit dem Preis übertieben;
mein erstes Angebot hat auch auf € 70.000.- gelautet!
Jetzt ist er ca. 200 m² groß, bis zu 3,8 m tief
und kostete inkl. Terrasse und Randwegen ca. 5000 €.
(2,5 mm HD-PE Folie - kannst du mit dem Bagger drüberfahren!)


----------



## Frankia (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreund!
> Ich kann bestätigen, dass ein Teich so in der Preislage kostet,
> wenn man nur ein bissl selbermacht.
> Es wird da einfach massiv mit dem Preis übertieben;
> ...



Hi,

und wo sind die Bilder..........................


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

<= DA klick auf derschwarzepeter, dann auf "Öffentliches Profil ansehen" und du siehst eines!


----------



## Zebragras (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

Peter und du hast auch alles selbst gemacht um 5000,-?!


----------



## jolantha (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

Zebragras, den  " schwarzen Peter " gibts hier schon lange nicht mehr, und sein Beitrag ist von 2010 !!


----------



## Doc (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

Macht doch nichts  Schöner Thread und ja, durchaus umsetzbar zu solchen Preisen


----------



## Zebragras (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

Hallo.

Dass der User nicht mehr hier online ist wusste ich nicht.
Dachte ich bekomme hierzu noch Info. Danke


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*



Zebragras schrieb:


> Peter und du hast auch alles selbst gemacht um 5000,-?!


Naja, ALLES nicht
und bissl teurer ist es mitttlerweile auch geworden:

Aushub und auf 20  4-Achser zu je 15 m³ wegführen (Aushubfirma) ............. 1000,-
Folie verlegen und verschweissen (HD-PE 2,5 mm, Abdichtungsfirma) ...... 3000,-
Lärche für Terrasse und Randwege .................................................................. 1000,-
Formrohr 120x120x12, feuerverzinkt für Unterkonstruktion ..........1 Marillenkuchen
250 m³ Trinkwasser .................................................................... 3 Flaschen Bacardi
Pflanzen (geschenkt bzw. ... äh ... gefunden) .......................................................... 0,- 
Skimmer (160er Rohrskimmer Ebay) .................................................................... 26,-
100er-Rohre ......................................................................................... Baurestmasse
Luftpumpe (Becker VT3.60, Ebay) ........................................................................ 50,-
Kleinmaterial .............................................................................................................. ?
Rest .................................................................................... nachdenken und arbeiten


----------



## Zebragras (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich für 3500€*

Ah gibt ihn ja doch noch den Peter 

Sehr schöner Teich. Irre wie günstig das war bei dir.
Hut ab!


----------

